# Photo contest here in Pigeon Talk



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

I just realized we can have our own photo contest(s) here in Pigeon Talk. I think we are all feeling a little befuddled over what happened with PhotoKev's contest so why don't we hold our own right here

The only thing is, there will be no anonymity on who sends in what photo. But we CAN vote anonymously on the picture we like the most. Post your picture to this thread with a brief description/caption or short story about your pigeon(s) and the first 10 submitted will be entered into the first of possibly several polls. The winner from the first poll will be entered into the next poll from the subsequent 9 entries and so forth until all the pictures have been submitted and a winner is declared

After the first 10 pictures are submitted by the members, I will open up a poll with the various pictures to vote on and this will be repeated depending on the number of pictures we get. 

*To add your picture to your post*; the image must be in a standard format either .jpeg, .gif and under 100k in size. Just before you post your response in this thread, underneath you will see a button called "*Manage attachments*", click this and then click "*browse*" then locate the file on your computer. Once you find your file, click "*upload*", then close that window and send your post. If possible, please name your file accordingly; ie: name of your pigeon or something rather than a number, even your own name so voting will be easier. You can also link a picture from your own site if you know how. As well, pictures can also be emailed to me directly and I will post them if there is any confusion.

*The Rules:*

1) only one picture per person
2) you CAN'T vote for your own picture
3) only 1 vote, per picture, per person
4) the picture MUST be either a pet or a wild/feral pigeon you care for. (Doves included). No professional pictures or random pigeon pictures taken off the net.

The deadline for submitting photos will be 10 days from today so pictures must be submitted by Monday July 11, 2005. If there are many photos and further polls are required, the date will be extended as necessary.

After the contest is over, please remember to delete your photo from the thread so not to take up too much space on the site. If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to email me directly.


Ok guys and gals.....get submitting your pictures of the pigeons we all love and let's have some fun!

My entry is....


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Brad,
I love it !
Daryl


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Brad,

Great idea! And a great picture to start everyone off! Thanks for thinking of it!

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

*Sleepy Time Dudley*

Here's my entry. Out of all the pics of Dudley I have this is still my favorite  I'm so excited, Dudley's 1 year anniversary of me finding him is July 17th. We plan on having a big party for him with Glinda and the family, there will be food and toys and a good time will be had by all! I must say Brad I love your bath time pic, this is going to be a hard contest to call!


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

My jacobin pigeon Pidge (has a girlfriend named midge) who I just found out was a boy. Here he is just coming in for a landing he hasn't even put his other foot down yet.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*I love the pictures!*

Especially one of Dudley's sleeping beside the fish. It's so funny and cute. Brad's birds are beautiful. Pigeon Girl's is unusual. It looks to be a very good contest. I'll try and get something out there but it's just a feral that greets me every day. I don't have it as a pet. I suppose it'll count?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Garye said:


> I'll try and get something out there but it's just a feral that greets me every day. I don't have it as a pet. I suppose it'll count?



Of Course, Garye....as long as you have personal interaction with the pigeon(s),as well as look after it/they... that is JUST fine

This contest is open to all, I just don't want "any" pictures posted from any ole place if they are not your own or are just captured from the internet.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Find The Baby Pigeon ..*

This is Castor and his baby (now named FanTastic). Can you find the baby pigeon in the picture?










Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That bird is well hidden, Terry. Quite a beautiful bird by the way. 

This is Polly, who lives at the mall. She greets me every time I visit. I picked her because she's different from all the others in coloring. She was cute when she was a baby.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos everyone! Should be a very interesting contest!

Terry


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Here is one of mmy new birds. Hope you like him.
Tayloe


----------



## rdonell (Apr 27, 2005)

Im not good at pictures but hear we go.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Everyones birds are beautiful! I love it!
Taylor


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Charlie's turn... 

Takin a bath....


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks like the competition is going to be stiff! May the best pic win!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Wow, great pictures guys and gals.....this is indeed going to be tough! We've now got 8 pictures and only need 2 more to conduct the first of probably many polls

Keep the pictures comin'!


----------



## davidmamo (Mar 1, 2005)

Ok here is Mali Zeki. He is really my best friend and we really like each other. The only problem i have is that he's attacking my girlfiend like crazy. Anyway i'm looking at that from the bright side cause if i fight with my girlfriend he can be of some help


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The beautiful morning Skye.*

Here is a picture I took of Skye perched outside in the old aviary. It was early morning, and I couldn't understand how he could balance himself so comfortably and not fall.

Treesa

http://community.webshots.com/photo/345835058/345989770JNKpjP


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Ok Everyone, 

Poll #1 is now open for voting. Remember this is only the 1st of likely more to come. You can only vote once and not for your own picture. The poll will be open for 7 days starting today and once it's done, the winner will move on to the next round/poll. 

I've laid out the choices in order of which the pictures were received in this thread. I've also used the names of the members as the handles they chose instead of real names so there might be less confusion.

All the pictures are WONDERFUL, unique and show just how diverse we AND all of the pigeons we care for are. Remember that they are all winners and this is just for our own fun.

Please continue to submit photos and post them in this thread and they will be entered into the next poll 


Good Luck to all the pigeons!


----------



## CHARLES3 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Wow*

Wow Great Pij Pics For Sure...outstanding Group..


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Are we aloud to vote for 2 different pijis?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Taylor, 

No, it's only set up for us to vote one time only


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh ok. Thanks. Man it is just so hard because everyones birds are just so pretty.
Taylor


----------



## freddy303 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hope I did this picture thing right. I only found my pigeon a few weeks ago. This picture was from the first day I let him out to fly. I spent the whole afternoon agonizing that he would never come back again and at one point he did fly away and we couldn't see him anywhere. Just when I'd given up hope (after probably 15 minutes or less ) I heard footsteps on the tin roof of the porch. I went to check... and this is what I saw!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a great shot and story Freddy!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Choosing is really hard, but I think I have it narrowed down to five....  If nothing else, I'm enjoying the beautiful photos!


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh I know! This is going to be so hard! But I know whoever wins thier bird will get a whole lot of treats! lol


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*blondie*

this is one of my little hens she put the wig on for a pic on another forum she no longer flies for me and is just a pet she helps me to feed all of my other birds by riding on my shoulder and inspecting everything i do ...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Ooooo...we're getting in some doozies! LOL. Great pictures, this second round is going to be TOUGH! 

Keep sending in your pictures everybody and don't forget to cast your vote in poll #1


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I had no idea pigeons could be so vain as to want to wear wigs. I guess you learn something new about them every day.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I cannot believe all of the wonderful pictures and pigeons here. So hard to choose to vote. I think I should be able to vote once for each pic ! And , Oh My Goodness, a pigeon wearing a wig !
Daryl


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Will try to post a pic of my Hamilton.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It's too large. Any idea how I can make it smaller?
Thanks

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Reti, 

If you want, email the picture to my address in here and I will resize and post it for you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks, Brad.


Reti


----------



## granny (Feb 21, 2005)

Don't forget to eat the peas!
Dad & Baby


----------



## muskokapigeon (Apr 2, 2005)

*My funny guys*

Here are my funny pigeons looking in at me from the skylight. They are looking for the lady with the food can. 

They must thought that they were looking in at me in my loft instead of me looking in at them in their loft.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Posting picture for Reti:


Here is Reti's lovely pigeon, Hamilton



Thank you, Brad.

This adorable sweet pet fantail was found wandering around in a bank. His previous owner left him in a box in front of the bank. For whatever reason he had clipped his tail and one wing. He just started growing new feathers now and I bet he will be even more gorgeous when done moulting.

Reti


----------



## Lolita's Mom (Jan 1, 2005)

*Photo Contest*

What lovely pictures but Lolita is not to be outdone.
She and I celebrated this past 4th of July outside with
friends. She comes when I call her, when I clap my
hands or when I blow a police whistle. She will fly
right into the open door or land on my head and then
we walk in. She has an injured wing from the ice storm
and her November 2004 rescue - so she doesn't
wander too far.

Lolita's Mom

community.webshots.com/user/gkoehler


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I love all these pictures! This is great.
Taylor


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

A pic of Pidge for contest #2


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pigeongirl1988 and All, 

*Just to clarify*:

Pigeongirl, there will only be one winner from the first poll. That winner will go into contest/poll #2 along with the new entries that weren't able to fit into poll #1. (polls hold a max. of 10 choices).

The rules state: "*only 1 picture per person*" so if your first picture doesn't win, it's over What I will do Pigeongirl, IF there aren't enough pictures to enter 10 for poll #2, we will include your second picture in that poll or possibly the 3rd poll if it gets that far

Thank you for understanding and if it's any consolation Pigeongirl, my picture isn't likely to win either but ALL of our pictures are beautiful, sweet photos of the wonderful pigeons we all care for

Thanks everyone,


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

*My entry*

I do see that I do not have a chance but will feel guilty if I do not add her anyway.

Great pigeons fellows. Here is a pic of one of my racers.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jiggs, 


Your file isn't a picture file it's a word document. Can you please try again


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Brad,
The picture of your birds might not win, but your birds are winners !!! Like I said, all of the pics are wonderful.  
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Daryl, 

I agree, and it's not winning that is important here in this little contest - it's just for fun The pigeons are all gorgeous that have been showcased here for us to see. Each one unique and special....true beauties


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello fellow Pigeon lovers, 

We still need 3 or 4 more pictures for the second poll, so please submit a picture of your favourite feral, pet, flock, or dear companion. If we don't get another 9, it's not a big deal. Are you guys cracking under the pressure? Get your photos in for round #2: The deadline for submitting photos is July 11, 2005.

Cindy, I saw you deleted your first pic, I hope you'll get another one in to show off your one of your lovely pigeons

Remember please...this is just for fun here, and all the pictures are well appreciated regardless of the contest


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jiggs, 

You got it this time My, your pigeon is a stately looking bird! Very regal and statuesque, beautiful! Don't count yourself out yet, there are many reasons people vote I'm sure


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Jiggs, You got it this time


Just to avoid any confusion .. I did the picture for Jiggs ..

Terry


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Have been away for a short while thus only now have read the post thanks for changing my pic it is well aprieciated sp?.


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

What a fantastic idea this is! I love seeing all the pics! Can't wait to vote, although it will be hard!!!!

Here is my entry for the second round of pics! I've posted it before but it's still my favorite of Narcissus--I mean, Pidge Pidge!
--Jill


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Oops, it won't load? Let me try again...


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Aw, it won't load. is this because I've already posted it? If so, I will pick another one later...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jill, 

If you wish, you can send me your photo using my email in PigeonTalk here. Just don't try sending it through pigeontalk itself, it won't allow you to attach a photo that way


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Is there any likelihood that in the future we'll be able to vote for more than one pigeon? I had a hard time picking just one. Like maybe allow each of us to pick two or three?

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Or here's another idea...*

Maybe we could give each bird points from 1 to 10 - 10 being the highest? That way we could still vote for more than one bird.

It's just an idea. If it's not feaseable then I'll just leave things as they are.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Garye, 

Yes we can change this next poll to allow multiple votes I am thinking of that actually. Let you know soon


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Entry for #2*

Pumpkin, in standard laid back, real cool mode - named Pumpkin by me for no good reason

John


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Sadie the Spy*

Sadie decided she wanted to enter the photo contest.

She has always found it quite amusing to 'hide' from me, usually nestled down in her ivy plant.

One day I was looking for her & she *thought* she was well hidden.  
I spotted her spying on me from behind the daisies.  

What a character she is. 

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a wonderful collection of pictures this is turning out to be. Brad, you had a brilliant idea bringing all thse photos together like this. Each one has brought a big soppy grin to my face and tears to my eyes. Pigeons (amd their humans) are so special.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cindy, that is so cute. She is actually spying on you!!!

Cynthia, you are so right. I can't get enough looking at them every time I log in.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cynthia and All, 

Well it wasn't my idea to have a photo contest, it was Photokev's. I just figured that since he hyped it up so much, that we would appreciate something similar here in PigeonTalk. 

I sure am glad everyone is enjoying all the pictures the members are sending in and I am too...they really are all great pictures!!!

The contest isn't really important or who the winning picture belongs to , it's just a great opportunity for us all to see each other's pigeons. It really shows how much we all care for them


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Bath Time*

Mieke and Bliss during the soak cycle.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Oops!*

Well, don't I feel silly. I miscounted the number of entries for the second round of the photo contest.  
Appreciate the heads up Brad.

Sadie will have to wait & see if there is a third round. I'm sure she won't lose any feathers of this.  

Good luck to everyone.  

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I must say I'm surprised by the voter turnout! I though that with the thousands of members signed up we'd have more then -/+10% voting. I hope as the poll progresses the turn out doesn't dwindle, I guess only time will tell. I love seeing everyones pics the vast variety of our babies is amazing, keep them coming every day gets better and better. Thanks for making this possible Brad! Great job


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

Another entry into the contest has come in. This is *Danielle Chase's* pigeon, *Eggbert* sporting the latest in cowboy attire for pigeons


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello all,

Just another reminder gang, these latest photos (After John D's) are too late for poll#2 but will go into poll #3 along with the winner from poll#2. Keep your pictures coming we're all enjoying this marvelous thread filled with all the pigeons so dear to us


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I must say I'm surprised but the voter turnout! I though that with the thousands of members signed up we'd have more then -/+10% voting.


Hi Pete,
Although we do have a large membership, only a small percent of them visit and/or post here on a regular basis, which would account for what seems to be a low voter participation.

I think the voting is going great.  

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello Folks (NEWSFLASH); 

I know it's a bit premature, the poll doesn't close for another 4 and a bit hours but I do think we've got a clear winner! 

Congratulations should be extended to *Pete Jasinski* and his most unusual but adorable photo of *Dudley* sleeping next to his Fish Buddy Pete's photo of Dudley will now advance to the second round/poll with the first 9 pictures that were entered after poll #1 in sequence.

I will open up the second poll a little later on today so stayed tuned and get ready for round #2 of the pigeon contest that is sweeping the forum and offering us all a glimpse of the plethora of pigeons that fill our lives with joy and admiration


----------



## jenayferc21 (Jun 24, 2005)

*what*

what kind of pigeon is #12? the big white one


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay,

I want to say that I would never do this to a pigeon but Lin just can't help herself sometimes. This poor pigeon had to play Rudolf in the Christmas play because Lin thought it would be SOOOO cute:


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is getting better and better. LOL.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I thought the only way to get a picture of a pigeon in costume was to have one person ready to snap the photo as soon as the set-up person let go of the bird. However, Rudolf seems to be more intrigued than irritated.


----------



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

*New Bird*

Here is one of my birds, a little different color than normal.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Blueracer757 said:


> Here is one of my birds, a little different color than normal.


Beautiful pij.

I have a couple of squeakers who have adopted our backyard that have similar coloring. They are adorable.

Cindy


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Thunder Pidgy*

 Here is a pic of Thunder Pidgy when she was 4 weeks old.  -Alicia


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a prodigy! Only a month old and already better on the computer than many adults!


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Hey...When do we get lunch?

Am I too late?

Carl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Carl, 

You are not too late, seems as though you managed to "Squeak" in at the last minute  

Great picture for round #3 of the photo contest


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh my, Carl! Did you drug those babies to get them to sit still for the photo <LOL>! Just kidding, of course, but I can't get my babies to sit nicely for a photo op .. too much hoppin', jumpin', head bobbin', beggin' from other babies ..and peepin' and squeakin' .. and, of course, poopin'

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

We have another entry into the 3rd poll:

*VDOG505* and his pigeon *TOOTER*


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 


We need 1 (0ne) more picture to fill up the 3rd poll's line up of entries The first person to submit a photo after this post will be guaranteed a spot for the next round of the contest


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello again Folks, 

We have the 9th and final entry for poll #3. Please remember that there are only 10 photos allowed per poll. So the contest ISN'T over yet. It will only end when the pictures stop coming in. Round/poll #3 is now closed but you can still enter pictures for a 4th poll

Here are Poulette's darlins; Dodu et Clementine!

"Hey little dovey, do you think you impress me much?" - Gros Dodu Pigeon


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

These are my only 2 tumblers lol  #1: the baby #2: the older one


----------



## linn (Jul 17, 2005)

*photo contest -- Moby*

Here is Moby for the contest. This is not the cutest, or the funniest, or even the most detailed photo of her that I have, but it is the one dearest to my heart, and how I will always remember this great companion! (here, at work)

Raz


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Attention Everyone, 

The photo contest (this thread) is going to be temporarily closed for posting pictures and or comments. Some problems have come up that need to be resolved and as soon as they are, I will open up this thread again and we will continue.

Thank you all for sending in your pictures over the last few days for the next round, they're all wonderful, lovely photos of your pigeons


Thank you for your patience,


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello Everyone, 

The photo contest is back up and running! I apologize for the temporary closure and short delay getting things re-started.

Pete Jasinski has decided to withdraw his photo of Dudley from the contest. Therefore by default, the runner up from poll #1 and poll #2 will now be entered into the 3rd poll along with the next 8 pictures submitted in order.

This is gonna by a tough one folks, all these pictures are just wonderful. Some comical, some amazing, some just plain adorable. Multiple voting is again enabled and the poll will be open for 7 days after today, so get to voting 


Here's the link to the poll for quick reference:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11304

Good luck once again to all the photos of these marvelous birds!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, AGAIN, 

We've just had another entry for the 4th poll of the contest by *Vondutch*! This is *Dinosaur*.....and he doesn't look a day over 150 (million years old) 


Please remember that photos are still being accepted into the contest and futures polls. The contest continues for as long as we keep getting pictures submitted!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By vondutch?

Is this the pigeon that vondutch was worried about with the hurt wing? Either Australian ferals are different from ours or that one's got a homer in its ancestry! Gorgeous bird.

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pidgey, 

No, this isn't the pigeon with the hurt wing, he sent me a link to his pictures and "Pij" was the bird with the hanging wing. 

I think you're right though, this "Dinosaur" looks like a homer to me as well


----------



## sharon_46 (Feb 17, 2005)

Brad said he'd post a pic for me in the contest....thanks Brad for the offer, but I'll try to do it myself. I have been pondering all day on which one to present to you for judgement....I love them all. But, considering Ledgie is the daddy, and he was my miracle rescue, I think this one:








LEDGIE LOVES HIS BABY

Soft Feathers, Sharon, TP, Ledgie, Lollipop, BJ and the Hatchling


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Great choice Sharon!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sharon,

What a wonderful portrait and artistic presentation. Well done!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Poll # 3 is now closed for voting. Looks like we have a TIE between AZWhitefeather's, *Sadie* and Vdog505's *Tooter* in poll #3 of the contest!!! 

Congratulations to both of these adorable and endearing photos and the people they entered them This situation is the first time this has occured during the contest. So, both *Sadie* & *Tooter's* photo will now go on and be entered into poll/round #4 with the other contestants pictures submitted in order. 

We still need 3 more pictures to fill up poll #4 as each poll holds a maximum of 10 choices. I will give y'all another 3 days to enter a photo into this round of the contest. Friday night (*July 29th @ midnight*) will be the cut-off date to enter a picture and then we will commence poll #4 first thing Saturday whether we get 3 more or not.

Once again, congratulations to both the winner's of this round but all the pictures were truly outstanding and charming


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Poll # 3 is now closed for voting. Looks like we have a TIE between AZWhitefeather's, *Sadie* and Vdog505's *Tooter* in poll #3 of the contest!!!
> 
> *Congratulations to both of these adorable and endearing photos* and the people they entered them


Thank you Brad.

Victor,
We would like to congratulate you & Tooter as well.  

Cindy & Sadie


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

Can a person who has already participated in photo contest 1 enter another photo?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeon-girl1988 said:


> Can a person who has already participated in photo contest 1 enter another photo?


No .. only one picture per member for the entire duration of this photo contest.

Check out Alaska's site for posting pictures of our beloved pigeons. There is a capability there to comment on and rate the posted pictures.

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Tooter and I thank you too Brad for your kind words and thanks to Cindy(AZWhitefeather) and all who the time to vote for their favorite photo. And CONGRATULATIONS to you as well Cindy and Sadie.~ Victor and Tooter


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Major congrats Cindy and Victor! You go guys and gals!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, I'm feeling brave and I'm going to try to submit a pic of our 6 year old feral named Feisty. We have had him since he was a baby and love him a lot.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I got so excited over trying this I forgot to say this picture was taken when he was about 5 or so weeks old. He now has a tail and all the ladies love him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I got so excited over trying this I forgot to say this picture was taken when he was about 5 or so weeks old. He now has a tail and all the ladies love him.




Oh, what a sweetheart. He's adorable.
Thanks for posting the pic.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady T. .. Feisty is just adorable .. even when "buttless"!

Terry


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

*for Poll 4*

You all have really nice photos of cute pigeons 

here's my photo of Woodsy 

this will be for Poll 4, right?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

London

What king of a pigeon is this?

Never seen one looking like it before

J.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great pictures!

Love the picture of Feisty and what a contrast after that with Woodsy, two great looking birds!

Treesa


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Jiggs said:


> London
> 
> What king of a pigeon is this?
> 
> ...


Woodsy is a Wood Pigeon (Columba palumbus)

Here are two picture links to the breed of wood pigeon

http://www.celeritas-uk.co.uk/steveblain/birds/various/woodpigeon/Dscn5930.jpg
http://www.beolens.co.uk/digiscoping/galleries/woodpigeon/Wood pigeon 24.03.2004_t.jpg
http://homepage.eircom.net/~hedgerow4/wood-pigeon.JPG

Wood pigeons are generally bigger (and fatter  ) than 'normal feral' pigeons, I think also all have a distinctive back white collar around their necks.

I live in central London, and I live near a few parks / greens, this is where most of the wood pigeons live, on the trees, I think they mainly eat berries from trees, but they also seem to like seeds and bread 

I'd probably say that Wood pigeons re my favourite type of pigeon.
I feed them if they ever come, water and bread crumbs

Maybe one day I'd like to adopt one as a pet 
They eat pretty healthy food for the most part, I think mainly berries, not sure, but they're very cute and I want to hug them


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Major congrats Cindy and Victor! You go guys and gals!
> 
> Terry


Thank you Terry. 
All the pictures have been wonderful & such fun to see.  

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Gang, 

Well, time is up....we have to get moving on the contest and there's been 7 new entries for the photo contest in conjunction to the previous 2 winners (tied for 1st place) from poll #3. This poll will be open for voting for 7 days from today and again, multiple voting is enabled. This simply means that any registered member can vote for 1 or more picture at the time they place their vote. So remember, once you place your initial vote(s), that's it.

Good luck and best wishes to all the entries and contestants. Again, please remember that this is just for fun and this is only offering a little distraction from some of the more serious events that occur within Pigeontalk. All photos that have been submitted are absolutely wonderful and priceless

If this ends up being the last poll of the contest, I myself have completely enjoyed and appreciated all the pictures as I'm sure we all have. You are all to be congratulated as "winners" here in my books because the pigeons in all your care, are so lucky and very spoiled........as they should be


For easy reference, the poll can be found here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11411


----------



## vondutch (Jun 26, 2005)

*Dinosaur*

does my pij actually look like its a dinosaur in the stance its in? cause i thought it looked a bit like a pij in a trex stance


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*this little king is lovely*



Lee said:


> this is one of my little hens she put the wig on for a pic on another forum she no longer flies for me and is just a pet she helps me to feed all of my other birds by riding on my shoulder and inspecting everything i do ...


i vote for the white king in the wig! i love her! more like little queen blondissma!

queen


----------



## Kairi (May 22, 2005)

Luv all the pics!They r 2 cute!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Congratulations Sharon* & to those who participated in the photo contest.
I so enjoyed seeing such a variety of pijjies. Each & every photo was wonderful & unique in itself.  

Many thanks to you Brad, for creating this fun project.  

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Looks like we do have another winner and the ultimate winner of the photo contest in PigeonTalk....*Sharon* and her very sweet picture of *Ledgie* and *newborn*. Congratulations Sharon for sending in such a lovely photo, take a bow and a walk down the runway girl !!!  Ledgie should also take a bow, a coo and a proud strut around

All the photos submitted have just been pure pleasure to see, they are all winners here in our eyes because they are all very lucky and well loved pigeons. It's been such an entertaining and enlightening contest/thread, seeing & reading about all of the members various pigeons captured in their glory for the whole forum to enjoy for all these weeks.

Thank you everyone for participating and making the photo contest such a success here in pigeons.com. Thanks Cindy for being here earlier to congratulate the winner, I slept in today  

Well done Everyone!!!!


----------



## sharon_46 (Feb 17, 2005)

THANKS TO EVERYONE....LEDGIE IS STRUTTING AROUND WITH HIS CHEST ALL PUFFED OUT, HE IS SUCH A PROUD DADDY. THE LITTLE ONE, NOW NAMED SPUNKY BY HIS FOREVER MOM-TO-BE, IS NOW 15 DAYS OLD, AND IS GONNA TAKE AFTER HIS DAD I THINK. I'LL POST A FEW MORE BABY PICS IN LEDGIE'S OTHER THREAD IF YOU LIKE.

BRAD, THANK YOU AGAIN, FOR PUTTING IN ALL THE WORK....I WILL CHERISH MY BRAGGING RIGHTS.....I FEEL TRULY HONORED BY EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU HERE AT PIGEON TALK.

AND, I GUESS I'LL HAVE TO GIVE A SPECIAL "THANK YOU" TO TERRY W FOR INSISTING I POST THE PICS IN THE FIRST PLACE  WITHOUT HER NAGGING AT ME, I WOULD HAVE BEEN TOO SHY TO SHARE THEM.

Soft Feathers, Sharon, TP, Ledgie, Lollipop, Spunky and BJ


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Sharon, 


Silly you, we're a friendly and close knit bunch here I'm so very glad you decided to share you picture and post it. I do hope as well you will stick around to enjoy the forum in all aspects, it really is a wonderful spot to be concerning pigeons


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Dear Administrators, (Carl & Googull)

I am aware of the fact that this contest and the volume of pictures within has taken up some bandwidth and resources here. At the start of the contest I suggested that once it was over, we should all delete our photos to clear up space. Is this necessary or not? I think it would be wonderful if we could all keep our photos in this thread but it just may not be feasible.


Let us (me) know what you think,


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Brad,
The photo contest was a real success. I know you had some challenges with running this thing but you persevered, you did not give in or quit, and you made the contest a winner for all of us. I have learned a lot from your efforts.
Thank you so much…

I do not have an answer as to what to do with all the original photos on the forums.
The internet usage on bandwidth did go up, but I want to discuss this with Googull when he returns from his boat trip. Perhaps we can figure something out to save all of the original photos in a special place on the site. We might recompose them, put them in some kind of order and show the winners…etc. I will let you know, but for the time being we will leave everything the way it is.
Thanks again,
Carl


----------

